# überbelichtung entfernen



## ChestAr (1. Februar 2006)

wie kann ich mein foto so bearbeiten das es nichtmehr so überbelichtet aussieht? ich habhier n foto von jemandem, jedoch hab ich vorher noch nie ein überbelichtetes foto bearbeitet, deshalb wäre ich um eine kleine hilfe sehr erfreut.

die suchfunktion habe ich benutzt, jedoch hat sie meine frage nicht beantworten können.


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Februar 2006)

Also ich glaube da kannst du nicht mehr viel machen da die Überbelichtung zu stark ist. Das bedeutet das schon Informationen fehlen die man benötigen würde um durch eine Abänderung z.B. des Helligkeitswertes ein besseres Ergebniss zu erzielen.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo ChestAr.

Alexander hat vollkommen Recht. Irgendwann kann Photoshop aus einer weißen Fläche einfach kein Relief mehr zaubern. 

Desweiteren möchte ich dich bitten, die Netiquette zu beachten (Groß- und Kleinschreibung etc.).

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit. 

Philip


----------

